
Samsung Pays Apple $1 Billion Sending 30 Trucks Full of 5 Cents Coins - neya
http://en.paperblog.com/samsung-pays-apple-1-billion-sending-30-trucks-full-of-5-cents-coins-294795/
======
pytrin
Breaking news: Apple sues Samsung for infringing on their patent to use trucks
with rounded wheels to deliver money. More to follow

~~~
anuaitt
And Samsung sends another truck without wheels on scates ;-)

------
rehack
This is under category 'satire' so probably not true.

Apple is the new definition of evil. They themselves stole from Xerox, once
upon a time. And suffered at the hand of Microsoft (because of bad practices).
Now when they get a second chance, they themselves chose to be evil.
"Thermonuclear war" on you Apple!

------
anovikov
Nonsense, 20 billion coins will weight 100,000 tons (the nickel is exactly 5
grams), it will take 3000 heavy trucks to deliver, not 30.

~~~
jasdeepnarang
Oh no! Apple didn't got paid in full you mean? :D

------
dawilster
I think this is going to turn out to be a hoax

~~~
ukdm
But we're all secretly hoping it isn't, right?

~~~
dawilster
Haha I know right.

------
beingpractical
Apple should send back those trucks to Samsung and say - 'Sorry amount not
matching!'

------
desushil
Most probably, this is a hoax. Let's hope it's not. :P

------
bfe
cf. Kyle Bass had to have his banker get clearance from the Federal Reserve to
buy one million dollars in nickels.

